# Prayer Request



## j_seph (Sep 4, 2014)

A fishing friend of mine took chain off 10 wheel log truck yesterday and a log on top fell. He is in ICU with clots on both sides of brain, has taken one breathe on his own and is on a ventilator. Great chance his family is going to have to make the decision to unhook him. His wife and daughter were hit head on a few months back and his wife spent little over a month in ICU and then therapy who got to home home a month ago in wheelchair. Just a bad situation all the way around for this family.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your friend.  Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2014)

prayers sent.........


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 4, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2014)

My prayers as well


----------



## speedcop (Sep 4, 2014)

our prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 4, 2014)

Will be praying for these folks..............


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank y'all
There is no change as of this morning. The Lord knows his plan, and after talking with his daughter yesterday you can see the new found love towards her parents since her and her moms wreck. Thanks again for the continued prayers


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 5, 2014)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2014)

Just talked to the family and they said they were waiting on test results to verify if he was brain dead or not.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 5, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2014)

sent


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

oh my how awful!!  Sending prayers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 5, 2014)

Hate to hear it. I'm not much on prayin', but I'm thinking about your friend.


----------



## goob (Sep 6, 2014)

Sad day for the cat fishing folks around my place. Prayers for the family and friends. You never know when it's going to be your time.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Sep 6, 2014)

Prayers Sent--


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 6, 2014)

Prayers sent, hate to hear that,that's just awful.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 7, 2014)

They took him off life support at 9 a.m. yesterday morning. Continued prayers for his family


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry I am late to this. My Prayers are added.


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm truly sorry that I am just seeing this.  Prayers offered for everyone touched by him.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone I know the family appreciates this. They had a memorial service Saturday for him. Lots of good memories and many good words about him with some great fellowship.


----------

